# Old Soke



## lurker (14 Aug 2009)

Has anyone heard from him recently??

Is he still touring Scotland??


----------



## Jenx (14 Aug 2009)

Graham has been very quiet, right enough ! 
He was going to give me a shout in July, but that didn't happen for whatever reason... hope he's ok.

Earth to Oldsoke... if you are receiving, let us know you're still here !


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Aug 2009)

He's still around but has a lot on his plate so is busy travelling and sorting things out. I heard from him fairly recently. Just lying low for a while.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (14 Aug 2009)

Graham is, as he says "muddling along" he and Dog are regularly on the move in an even bigger Camper.

I know he has recently been, maybe still is, up in Sky on a course associated with manufacture of musical instruments, will pass on your concerns next time he hits a Web Hot spot and communicates.


----------



## lurker (14 Aug 2009)

Chas 

Can you tell him I wanted to offer a bed/ shower/ whatever if he managed to make it up here to the wilds of Thurso


----------



## CHJ (14 Aug 2009)

Will do, as to when he breaks away from his baccy pipe and the golden nectar long enough to look for a WiFi spot I'm afraid I don't know.

Probably spending all his time trying to charm some Highland Nymph with his new made pipes into passing another well hiden special dram his way.


----------



## Jenx (14 Aug 2009)

CHJ":13m9e9wb said:


> Probably spending all his time trying to charm some Highland Nymph .



Not one called Angus or Rory or Donald, hopefully ! :wink:    

Its _got_ to be Morag he 'targets'


----------



## lurker (14 Aug 2009)

Well the "whatever" could well include my stash of Old Poultney & Highland Park :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Aug 2009)

CHJ":imaljadb said:


> Will do, as to when he breaks away from his baccy pipe and the golden nectar long enough to look for a WiFi spot I'm afraid I don't know.
> 
> Probably spending all his time trying to charm some Highland Nymph with his new made pipes into passing another well hiden special dram his way.



Last time I saw him he had given up the baccy, just using noisy pipes :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (14 Aug 2009)

Bodrighy":30wnn3w9 said:


> ....Last time I saw him he had given up the baccy, just using noisy pipes :lol: Pete



You're right,* Pete*, forgot about that smart move he'd made, 'fraid the well ingrained image still has the pipe clouding the scene.


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Aug 2009)

:lol: I am half expecting OS to respond to this thread with some suitable erudite quip before too long. 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (14 Aug 2009)

He told me that he was going to try and get to the bash,but he is going to be very busy travelling round and wouldn't know if he would be in the UK that time of year. :?:


----------



## Jenx (14 Aug 2009)

I'll have you know ... 'PIPES' aren't NOISY... :twisted: :twisted: 
They are the harmonic lilting melodic enchanting embodiment of god's country

Heathen sassenachs :wink: 

Not you Bodders, your cornish, which is in some way ( allegedly ) celtic 
:wink:


----------



## CHJ (14 Aug 2009)

Jenx":1sxilifj said:


> I'll have you know ... 'PIPES' aren't NOISY... :twisted: :twisted:
> They are the harmonic lilting melodic enchanting embodiment of god's country
> 
> Heathen sassenachs :wink:
> ...



Does a grandfather born just off Princess Street on January the First count for a passport *Jenx*

I'll bring my bit of Coal, colour my face accordingly, Crust of Bread etc. for the first foot over the threshold.


----------



## Jenx (14 Aug 2009)

Chas, you could get a game for out national 11 :wink: with a pedighree like that ! 

( and probably do a better job than the present encumbants in the process !!!       )


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Aug 2009)

My grandfather was from Shetland but I till can't cope with the 'noise' I'm afraid. 

Pete (*moncrieff* - Jury)


----------



## Jenx (14 Aug 2009)

Heavens above ! .. ye are all deserters, we're doomed !

( in best Pte Fraser from Dad's army voice ! ) :wink:


----------



## boysie39 (14 Aug 2009)

I wonder if he's over here he was going to check on ferries and get back to me. 
By the way you blokes who wear skirts and have Hairy cattle, we have some very good noise machine makers over hear too. :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: . REgards Boysie.


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Aug 2009)

Bagpipes probably originated in the middle or far east. They are mentioned in the old testament and early types od bagpipes have been found all over that area. Probably brought here by the celts and taken on as a sort of national instrument by the scots. 

I think I am right in saying that Simon Hope is the only person in the UK who hand makes the pipes ( unless Graham is now doing it as well) 

Pete


----------



## big soft moose (14 Aug 2009)

my paternal grandad was a colour sgnt in the london scottish in the war, while my maternal grandad was related to clan cheif Mcfee (which gives me a very tenuous claim to being king of scotland , but i digress) but still dont get the pipes

surely a musical instrument is supposed by definition to be musical - If I wanted to make a noise like that It would be simpler and easier to swing a cat round by its tail ....

here puss puss


----------



## Jenx (14 Aug 2009)

Bodrighy":23razpxc said:


> Bagpipes probably originated in the middle or far east.


From Oman, as I understand it, Pete ... although I stand to be corrected.
Like most 'jock' traditions, its 'borrowed' ... the Kilt originated in France I believe :wink: 
Bushmills is the oldest distillery ( irish ),

And could believe Porridge could well have stemmed from 'middle earth' or somewhere equally as undesirable :wink:


----------



## bracky1 (15 Aug 2009)

Jenx":774tbgfj said:


> Bodrighy":774tbgfj said:
> 
> 
> > Bagpipes probably originated in the middle or far east.
> ...



Don't forget haggis the most Scottish of all.

"Git yer haggis, right here... chopped heart and lungs... boiled in a wee sheep's stomach... tastes as good as it sounds! Good fer what ails ye, eh?"


----------



## Tony Spear (15 Aug 2009)

bracky1":3b3yk5k0 said:


> "Git yer haggis, right here... chopped heart and lungs... boiled in a wee sheep's stomach... tastes as good as it sounds! Good fer what ails ye, eh?"



_*pineapples!*_
Everybody knows that Haggis is mined deep underground by liitle hairy men with red beards and skirts, who speak an unintelligible language with no known etymological source.


----------



## CHJ (15 Aug 2009)

Just late adopters of a method of using up the scraps, that probably originated somewhere as distance as the source of the pipes I believe, just not advanced much further in the gourmet food chain, :twisted:  :lol: 
Although I do know of a butcher in Castle Douglas that does a mean tasting one.


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Aug 2009)

CHJ":393csear said:


> Just late adopters of a method of using up the scraps, that probably originated somewhere as distance as the source of the pipes I believe, just not advanced much further in the _gourami_ food chain, :twisted:  :lol:
> Although I do know of a butcher in Castle Douglas that does a mean tasting one.



Do fish eat haggis? :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (15 Aug 2009)

Bodrighy":2tv9g38q said:


> Do fish eat haggis? :lol:
> 
> Pete



:lol: :lol: :lol: depends on what Scale you slice it up in. 

bl***y spell checkers, having enough trouble at the moment with a USA keyboard and a stupid google et al ridden internet that keeps assuming I'm german just because of the IP.


----------



## Jenx (15 Aug 2009)

Bodrighy":1rqygt42 said:


> Do fish eat haggis? :lol:
> 
> Pete



Only proper Scottish Fish do ... the English Fish aren't man enough to handle it :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (15 Aug 2009)

Was there something recently saying that the Haggis might be an English recipe :?: :?


----------



## Jenx (15 Aug 2009)

It most probably is 8) :wink: 

We probably took it off an englishman at Bannockburn :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


heh heh.. wouldn't surprise me in the least Paul ... if it's anything like our other aforementioned "traditions" ... all 'borrowed' from elsewhere !


----------



## big soft moose (15 Aug 2009)

Jenx":1dylnmjc said:


> We probably took it off an englishman at Bannockburn :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



was that before or after the english whupped your ass at glencoe ?  :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Aug 2009)

big soft moose":21bgass9 said:


> Jenx":21bgass9 said:
> 
> 
> > We probably took it off an englishman at Bannockburn :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



Careful, Glencoe was basically a civil war with different clans taking sides. England just egged them on and let them get on with it. England never actually beat the Scots properly in a battle....did it all by the back door. Come to think of it England as such never won a battle against anyone on their own did they? :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Jenx (15 Aug 2009)

didn't we get a good hiding at Culloden & Prestonpans ?  

Sherrifmuir was a draw.. i remember that one from school :wink:


----------



## Jenx (16 Aug 2009)

Bodrighy":31h5m07c said:


> Careful, Glencoe was basically a civil war with different clans taking sides.
> Pete



:lol: :lol: 
That was that bunch of traitors, the Campbells. 
We've never forgiven 'em :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (16 Aug 2009)

It was john hill (a good english name) who wrote "I have ruined glencoe" - he was right there is sod all there 

as to the english never having won against the scots - one company of English soilders held ruvthen barracks for 3 months against the surrounding hairy kilt wearers, when they were relieved only 32 were unwounded.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Aug 2009)

Oldsoke is alive and well, ....well, nothing that a glass or 6 of the red medicine wouldn't cure (I have painkillers and other meds to counteract the effects of the painkillers.... as I said to the quack, 'There was an old woman who swallowed a fly........)

I'm on Skye 'til Friday... looking forward to the piping concert on Wed evening... Moosey eat your heart out :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jim, that's one hell of a commute from Leicester :lol: :shock: 

Now you lot can get back to re-enacting the vain attempts by the English to rid Scotland of the Scots just so as you can get yer hands on the water of life....

btw ...I've retired........ peas and quiet.... almost.... time to close the door, the wee beasties are on the wing ... and me bits of exposed flesh (tried 'skin so soft' but it's just not me :lol: )

[Replies on a £20 note addressed to Sabhal Mor Ostaig, Skye......  ]


----------



## Jenx (16 Aug 2009)

big soft moose":nygokoxk said:


> It was john hill (a good english name) who wrote "I have ruined glencoe" - he was right there is sod all there
> .


Except Jimmy Saville ... and you can have HIM back anytime you like :wink:


----------



## colin macdiarmid (16 Aug 2009)

All I can say is Ben Nevis 4406ft or 1344metres


----------



## Jenx (16 Aug 2009)

heh heh ..closely followed by CairnGorm, Ben Avon, Ben Macdhui, & Braeriach,...... 


We bare our bums to your Helvellyn & ScaFell Pike ....
inferior little hillocks 


:wink:


----------



## Jenx (16 Aug 2009)

big soft moose":1k3mlehp said:


> one company of English soilders held ruvthen barracks for 3 months .



Aye, August, September & October ..............

Whilst we were all doon at Blackpool


----------



## Paul.J (16 Aug 2009)

*Oldsoke wrote*


> Oldsoke is alive and well, ....well, nothing that a glass or 6 of the red medicine wouldn't cure (I have painkillers and other meds to counteract the effects of the painkillers.... as I said to the quack, 'There was an old woman who swallowed a fly........)


Great to hear from you again Graham


----------



## Anonymous (17 Aug 2009)

Jenx":231k5ysx said:


> big soft moose":231k5ysx said:
> 
> 
> > one company of English soilders held ruvthen barracks for 3 months .
> ...



:lol: :wink: 

Hi *Paul* ...may not make the bash ... more's the pity 'cos I know it'll be a good 'un :wink: (was only coming for the food :lol: )


----------



## Paul.J (17 Aug 2009)

*Oldsoke wrote*


> Hi Paul ...may not make the bash ... more's the pity 'cos I know it'll be a good 'un (was only coming for the food )


No worries Graham,just glad to hear you are enjoying yourself.
I could always get Carol to send a parcel upto you :lol:


----------



## Woodmagnet (18 Aug 2009)

Jenx":3e5nmnbh said:


> big soft moose":3e5nmnbh said:
> 
> 
> > one company of English soilders held ruvthen barracks for 3 months .
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (18 Aug 2009)

edward longshanks , aka "the hammer of the scots" gave the haggis eaters a good kicking at falkirk and caerlavrock (amongst other places) too


----------



## Jenx (18 Aug 2009)

"...... And stood against them,
proud Edward's army,
then sent him homeward,
to think again"

R.Brown.
The Corries
c. 1975 ish.

Extracted from _OUR_ national anthem.
( Not that of those german's & greeks in Buck hoose :wink: )
Them of the 'House of Saxcoburg-Gotha'. :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (18 Aug 2009)

Jenx":3710pq0r said:


> "...... And stood against them,
> proud Edward's army,
> then sent him homeward,
> to think again"
> ...



yep but that refers to the battle of stirling bridge in 1297 when edwards army lost due to the boggy ground making his calvary ineffective.

Falkirk was in 1298 and was a decisive victory for the english -largely as a result of the longbow men, from then to the end in 1304 it went pretty much all the englishes way apart from a reverse in 1300 in lochmaben where the scots had significant help from the french - phillip of france signed a peace treaty with england in 1303 and at that point it was all over for the scots , who formally surrendered on feb 9th 1304 after a decisive defeat of fraser and wallace by a small english raiding party.

Anyway I'm not sure why we are arguing this - like i said i'm half scots through both grandfathers and distantly related to the mcfees and the macdonalds - all i'm saying is that saying that the scots were "never" beaten by the english is a little optimistic.


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Aug 2009)

big soft moose":2ef9jaoc said:


> Jenx":2ef9jaoc said:
> 
> 
> > "...... And stood against them,
> ...



Note correction. It taks a celt to beat a celt or gael. Not a hybrid norse.germanic/french man

Pete


----------



## big soft moose (18 Aug 2009)

Bodrighy":2ia0imgo said:


> big soft moose":2ia0imgo said:
> 
> 
> > Jenx":2ia0imgo said:
> ...



only partly - a lot of archers were of saxon stock , what is notable though was that it was the common man not the ruling "norman" descended elite that won the battle - a point which is also picked up in comentaries on poiters and agincourt where again saxon and celtic archers were the deciding factor rather than the aristocracy on armoured horseback.

What was this thread about again :duno: Ive kind of lost track


----------



## Anonymous (18 Aug 2009)

Jenx":1gecqn4w said:


> "...from _OUR_ national anthem.
> ( Not that of those german's & greeks in Buck hoose :wink: )
> Them of the 'House of Saxcoburg-Gotha'. :wink:



Don't forget Alun, Phil the Greek is yours.... Dun Eideann ring any bells :lol:


----------



## Jenx (18 Aug 2009)

big soft moose":1523m5b8 said:


> What was this thread about again :duno: Ive kind of lost track



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I think it was about OldSoke Graham migrating to Skye to re-enact the Historical battles with the "Guffs" ( English ), And in the process, giving rise to Pete Bodrighy & Chas rediscovering their ancestral roots and 'coming home' to assist the 'righteous', in seeing off "Poncy Eddie", the Queen and the Duck of Edinburgh.. quack quack...
After deciding it was all too much like hard work, Scotland 'emptied' its population in the direction of an erstwhile lancashire seaside holiday resort for the duration of late summer,/ early autumn to go and enjoy candy floss, a big 99, and some rather elaborate outdoor bulbs.
meanwhile, undeterred... the Guffs, led by their new-found champion, Sir Peet DaMewse of Bigsoft, decided to take up residence in a ruin just outside of Kingussie beside a lay-by on the A9, at Ruthven.
They fell asleep because of a combination of the cold, porridge and the lilting sound of the Bagpipes and eventually ambled off home.

There we go... British History from the 13th - 18th Century in a nutshell
:wink:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenx (18 Aug 2009)

oldsoke":36vr9kli said:


> Don't forget Alun, Phil the Greek is yours.... Dun Eideann ring any bells :lol:



Good point Graham.. and what an asset he is to us ... 
our finest diplomat, and no mistake !


----------



## Anonymous (18 Aug 2009)

nutshell.... that would be about right as an alternative title for this thread :lol:


----------



## Jenx (18 Aug 2009)

Ah yes... but it is also befitting of your wonderful twisted-in-a-good-way sense of humour :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Aug 2009)

Discussing the Gaelic alphabet today...teach says 'there's no 'Q' .... couldn't help chuckling... I've seen them in Tesco's and Morrisons...

OK, I'll get me coat and start taking the pills again....................... :roll:


----------



## big soft moose (18 Aug 2009)

Jenx":1ih5oldx said:


> [ meanwhile, undeterred... the Guffs, led by their new-found champion, Sir Peet DaMewse of Bigsoft,



:lol: LMAO


----------



## Jenx (18 Aug 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That reminds me of waiting in line in Matalan once with the missus... the lad on the checkout said...

"I'm sorry about your _WAIT_ Sir, "...

to which My missus replied....

" Don't YOU apologise for that... he's ALWAYS been a Fat Barsteward "



Women.. dont ya just luv 'em :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevebuk (18 Aug 2009)

i enjoyed that banter lads, really good and learned a lot of history too. :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (18 Aug 2009)

Perhaps the line of Da mewse will rise again and lead a lightning raid accross the border, bringing the sweaties to their knees by destroying the industial infrastructure (no ...wait... maggie thatcher already did that), blowing up the irn brew works , and drinking all their whisky  :lol:


----------



## pete honeyman (18 Aug 2009)

So you made it sabhal mor ostaig - give John Norman MacLeod and Decker my best if you see them

Slán leat

Pete H


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Aug 2009)

This is so reminiscent of some of the enthralling late night chinese whispers we used to have between Chas, Graham and me (or is it I) Often wondered if anyone else ever made head or tail of them. It's wonderfil being older sometimes, masses of knowledge and nothing you can use it for any more except to confuse the younger population.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (18 Aug 2009)

Yeh, things could get interesting when Graham stops still long enough to communicate, I am lead to believe he is currently on a Gaelic Course in Sky. 
Knowing his penchant for the golden nectar late night conversation could get interesting.

Hope the web translator can keep up.


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Aug 2009)

Right need to add Gaelic to the greek and latin translator on iGoogle then.

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (19 Aug 2009)

Bloody awful night had to put up with Fin Moore and the group 'Dannsa' ,,,, 

they're still playing.... priceless! (punters went home hours ago....)

piping concert tonight.... it's all go  

Pete H ...I'll ask about John Norman MacLeoid and Decker....

jeez....it's morning already...................


----------



## CHJ (19 Aug 2009)

oldsoke":3mdc25zc said:


> ...........
> jeez....it's morning already...................



even somewhat later this far south east, and after a day restacking timber and sorting a disheveled workshop out in 38C temp, I'm afraid way past my bedtime.
Glad you are getting in a bit of relax time.


----------



## Jenx (22 Aug 2009)

Well I'll be a monkey's Uncle ! ... he's only just phoned !!
Currently he's at Grantown-on Spey, and is on his way here !

Excellent... looking forward to meeting Graham in the 'flesh' so to speak, ... I've even sent the wife to the shop ( and we have only the one in the village... shops that is, not wives ... ) for Sausages :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Great, ! He'll be here about half two 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## CHJ (22 Aug 2009)

Hope she brings enough for the Mutt as well.


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Aug 2009)

Say Hi for me....

Pete


----------



## Jenx (22 Aug 2009)

CHJ":2q63vw0u said:


> Hope she brings enough for the Mutt as well.



Yes, she'll feed me too I hope :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (22 Aug 2009)

Say *hello* from me too Allen  
And ask him when he's gonna get back at the lathe,or as he took it with him :?:


----------



## Jenx (22 Aug 2009)

All 'Hello's' passed on Chaps,.....

Managed to pin him down to a very,_ very_ valuable few lessons while he was here... and I must say, what a fantastic way to spend a saturday in the company of a truly lovely man.
What an absolute gentleman Graham is.

... if ever anyone wondered 'what is the point of an internet forum' ? .. then this afternoon would completely illustrate the point beyond any question - without it.. that wouldn't have happened today, and I'd not have missed that for the world.

Safe Journey home Graham... and you know where we are now.    

Pity I didn't have a number for DickM too cause we could have phoned Dick to nip over too. .... next time, for sure !
8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Anonymous (22 Aug 2009)

Cheers Folks...

:shock: Mutt :shock: 

... neither Lennox nor my Cu dubh qualify for that epithet

I think you're a luvly man too Alun :lol: :lol: 

....but Alice is lovelier though  :wink: :shock: 

Thank you both for welcoming me into your home... and for the  'follow up' :lol: :lol: (wot's me name.....berger.... who? ) :roll: _Chan fhiach cuirm gun a còmhradh._

I thought I'd brought DickM's number with me....(another memory cell bites the dust) pm if you're available tomorrow morn please Dick :wink:


----------



## CHJ (22 Aug 2009)

Talking and feeding your face I see Graham, glad you all enjoyed yourselves, apologize to the furry one for the name calling.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Aug 2009)

10/10 Chas!

Spoken to dog, she said 'Chas who?'


(regards to your everluvvin :wink: )

**** have found Dick's phone number and made arrangements....

...haven't seen the northern Lights yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (22 Aug 2009)

oldsoke":cmkggh25 said:


> Spoken to dog, she said 'Chas who?'


Typical female, all talk no listen.
Google: " Hobby Turner " for her :lol: 



oldsoke":cmkggh25 said:


> (regards to your everluvvin :wink: )


will do as we're running an hr in front it's about time I turned this off.



oldsoke":cmkggh25 said:


> ...haven't seen the northern Lights yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Obviously not hit golden nectar saturation point yet then.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Aug 2009)

Red medicine ( :lol: ) = sgith....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## boysie39 (23 Aug 2009)

He has been in contact,expecting 7mt. camper sometime anytime.I dont need warnings always a welcome here. REgards Boysie


----------



## dickm (24 Aug 2009)

Well, he managed to find my phone number, and we had a good long chat on Sunday. Even managed to get his monster van in and out of the drive without incident - it makes daughters VW camper-in-the making look like a mini.
Thanks, Graham, for the tips on parting off. I'm gonna keep trying


----------



## Jenx (24 Aug 2009)

Dick, Its dreadful that I've not been up to see you.... its only 10 miles !... must try and put that right in the next week or two.
:wink:  8)


----------



## Anonymous (24 Aug 2009)

dickm":995icx6t said:


> ... parting off ...



You've just reminded me of a mod (gleaned from elsewhere, luv to credit them but can't remember the source :roll: )

Tack weld/super glue ( :lol: ) a piece of welding/brazing/brass rod to the base ( in the flute) of that parting tol....the one with which one can do beads too
No more grooves in the toolrest :wink: 

*Alun* ...I can recommend the coffee at Dick's


----------



## Jamesthepiper (23 Oct 2009)

Graham is very busy trying to be busy. He is being being pesered by a pretend woodturner come piper for regular free advice and coffee.


----------

